# Minhas ferias no Brasil 2019 - Parte 3 , Sao Paulo



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

AQUI COM VCS SAO PAULO ....


Parte 3 das minhas ferias no Brasil ....


espero que gostem ... 



SAO PAULO - CAPITAL FINANCEIRA E LOCOMOTIVA ECONOMICA DO BRASIL .


SAO PAULO UMA GLOBAL CITY ;-) 










































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































fim da parte 3 ..... ;-)


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Para passear nessa região e principalmente morar, tem que ter bala na agulha viu?

Nessa última foto, nesses prédios do lado direito, ali mora a Luciana Gimenez.


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

magnifico...

fenomenal as imagens..

valeu galera..

.


----------



## Junior Roberto (Mar 16, 2012)

Excelentes fotos de minha amada SP, gosto de sua boa vontade com as imagens e seus relatos a respeito da cidade.
Espero que tenha tido dias bem intensos e aproveitado muito o que a metrópole tem de melhor .


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

adoro amoooo sao paulo ... sempre faço esse roteiro rio & sampa...


sao paulo esta cada vez mais linda ... 

proximo ano voltarei ...


----------



## Passosdeminas (Aug 20, 2019)

os melhores angulos de sao paulo que eu ja ví...alias as pessoas que sabem desses pontos de vista deveriam compartilhar eles e tirar as fotos...todas as cidades tem esses lados mais fotogenicos mas parece que ninguem se lembra de tirar proveito deles tirando as fotos e depois postando em qualquer lugar que puder...essas fotos eu nao vejo no google imagens....so tem da Paulista, da estatua em frente ao ibirapuera...as tvs tambem so sabem mostrar o masp....sao paulo tem tanta coisa ....


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

pois é concordo plenamente com vc .. ate mesmo turistas nao conhecem essa regiao de sampa ... por isso que eu adoro mostrar e passear por essas regioes ... 

sao paulo é muito muito mais do que apenas a paulista e masp ... e o pior os livros de turismo quando vao mostrar o skyline da cidade colocam sempre foto do centro da cidade com seus edificios velhos caindo os pedaços ... talvez porque na maioria 99% das capitais do mundo o centro da cidade é o POINT principal delas... so que aqui no brasil é diferente.. os centros das cidades sao feios e acabados ... 


as unicas cidades capitais onde o centro é ainda mais ou menos ... sao Rio de janeiro e Curitiba .. 


o resto parece mais uma cena de filme de terror ..


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

As fotos da região da Faria Lima ficaram MUITO BOAS, ângulos lindíssimos.

Parabéns, Raul.


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

obrigado querido ... a faria lima e itaim sao lugares lindos .. a vista desse hotel blue trre premium é espetacular ... lindissima .


----------



## O_Rapaz (Apr 8, 2011)

Editado


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

kkkkkkkkkk BRASIL VAI TER TURISMO GAY SIM .... kkkkk 


fui na bubu lounge e the week ...


----------



## gabrielzoeste (Jan 12, 2008)

São Paulo uma cidade magnifica, só foi em lugar chique !!


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

so fui nos melhores lugares... ainda faltaram fotos ... tirei muitas fotos .. 


varios restaurantes maravilhosos ... e bares .. fui nos jardins tbm e oscar freire ... passei tbm na regiao do morumbi e cheguei a ir até alphaville em barueri visitar um amigo . 


sao paulo é realmente incrivel ... uma cidade linda ...


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Maravilhosas imagens da megalópole!! parabéns Raul...


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

---


----------



## mvm (Jan 12, 2007)

Parabéns pelo thread, muito caprichado! Retratou muito bem a cidade e as fotos ficaram realmente boas.


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Só fotografias lindas, só lugares chiques. Tudo com a cara do Raul! 

Parabéns pelo lindo thread!


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

obrigado meus queridos ... pois é faltou tempo pra visitar mais lugares... mas proxima vez vou fazer 2 semanas so sao paulo ... ;-) 

pra aproveitar bastante sampa... maravilhosa ...


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

SAO PAULO PODEROSAAAA... QUERO VOLTAR ... ;-)


----------



## Ao no Sora (Jan 8, 2012)

isto é o que eu chamo de ferias!


----------

